# Happy National Black Dog Day. Let’s see those handsome blacks.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy 7mo


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Quinn 6 months old on the 8th!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Pretty dogs! Sometimes I wish Jax were all black, but given his size he'd likely be mistaken as a wolf pretty often if he were black so it's probably best that he's not haha. If I ever get another shepherd I'll probably seek out a black one, they're stunning!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Eska, 3 years, looking very feminine!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

My handsome little house guest.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Nyx ~13 months...


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Cody approx. 5 years...he's 12 now


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Cody either 9 or 10 here


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Vasko. Almost 5 months old.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Zooey : 24 weeks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lynx v Wolfstraum aka Lucca


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful dogs. Blacks are so majestic.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Great lookin dogs! It's too hot here to have a black one!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Black dog


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

About 18 months now and still an obnoxious adolescent. We are finally out of 100 degree days so more opportunities to burn off the energy than finding an empty ball field at night that is still lit up.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

@MineAreWorkingline 

ahahaha.. that third photo looks so guilty!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Hellish said:


> @MineAreWorkingline
> 
> ahahaha.. that third photo looks so guilty!


Don't let them fool you. It is the female in the first picture that is the devilish one.


----------



## Colt751 (Sep 13, 2018)

Cora 15 weeks, and my dad's old gsd Rudy (pic is soo old, miss him tons).
Did anyone else's black pup have a shiny stripe down their spine and soft fluffy hair on their sides?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Don't let them fool you. It is the female in the first picture that is the devilish one.


They all look similar, but different :wink2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My first black puppy - Kougar - he is on the page header, 2nd from left

His father, Xito Maineiche - also sire of Csabre, and thus the granKdsire (or x-great grandsire) of all the current Wolfstraum dogs out there from the I, K and N to R litters....


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Late to the party!


She's not all black, though - melanistic bi-color. 4 month baby Katsu pic!

@wolfstraum - handsome head in that 2nd pic!


----------



## ShemaShepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

Not all black but close enough :grin2:

My girl Shema 3 months old


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Shane'sDad said:


> Cody approx. 5 years...he's 12 now



Is it just me? I can't see Shane's Dad's 2 pics!


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Looking to pal around.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

My girl is the only black dog I've had thus far, she definitely made me a fan!


----------



## Aural_Alchemist (Apr 27, 2018)

My girl Zoe just 10 months.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Shane'sDad said:
> 
> 
> > Cody approx. 5 years...he's 12 now
> ...


Nope, not just you. I can't see them either.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

My heart and soul Ozzy. 2 yrs


----------

